# Drum performances by 7 string.org members!



## transverser (Jan 10, 2012)

For any REAL players of the instrument and not just programmers! Share anything. Especially your vids or recorded performances. We are all trying to soak up new information for art sake.


----------



## transverser (Jan 10, 2012)

My band just released a free Ep. Sounds like elements of Animals as Leaders, Tool and Meshuggah all in one. Feedback welcome. Thanks

- M


----------



## Micah55 (Jan 10, 2012)

can we hear it?

EDIT: I heard it from your profile, that was legit man!


----------



## harrothahobo (Jan 20, 2012)

The drums on your ep are pretty epic man


----------



## jordanky (Jan 23, 2012)

This is a from my old band. Madball/Carry On/Trash Talk influenced hardcore. Shot with a Zoom Q3. I miss playing drums.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 23, 2012)

Actual track from same band.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 29, 2012)

nice vid! what kit are you using there? and you say you miss playing drums, do you not own a kit anymore or you currently dont play drums for a band?

ive got a Q3 as well, was actually kinda pissed that they went and released the Q3HD less than a year after i buy mine. im going to attempt an animals as leaders track off of their new album and ill put it in this thread. should have it down in a month, hopefully less? depends on how much time im able to dedicate to it.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 30, 2012)

SYLrules88 said:


> nice vid! what kit are you using there? and you say you miss playing drums, do you not own a kit anymore or you currently dont play drums for a band?
> 
> ive got a Q3 as well, was actually kinda pissed that they went and released the Q3HD less than a year after i buy mine. im going to attempt an animals as leaders track off of their new album and ill put it in this thread. should have it down in a month, hopefully less? depends on how much time im able to dedicate to it.



Thanks man. That was a Tama Starclassic Bubinga kit. I played drums in bands 90% of my active time playing shows and whatnot. I don't have a kit anymore as of about two years ago, my small rehearsal space got taken and torn down in a land dispute


----------



## MikeH (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't have any videos recorded, but I'll try to get something soon.


----------



## Augury (Feb 6, 2012)

jordanky said:


> This is a from my old band. Madball/Carry On/Trash Talk influenced hardcore. Shot with a Zoom Q3. I miss playing drums.



tight.


----------



## Micah55 (Feb 18, 2012)

me and friend made this, just improvising over some crappy songs i wrote on guitar, im a sloppy as hell drummer but i feel i was coming off pretty well at the end.


----------



## Polyrhythmic (Feb 23, 2012)

My band has just released a song from the upcoming Album "Scattered Horizons", check it our here: Siren's Cry | Facebook


----------



## DZellz (Apr 18, 2012)

Check out my bands new EP! Cease The Sky - Music!!! | Facebook


----------

